# wall paper removal



## nicalotapi (Jul 17, 2006)

There has to be an easier way...  

I've tried the blue stuff and scrapping (which seems the most effective but TEDIOUS) and the iron on steam setting...  Is there a secret formula that I don't know about?  this sucks... please help...


----------



## Paper Hanger (Jul 22, 2006)

Unfortunatly all wallpaper removal jobs I do are different. Every wallpaper comes off different and so much depends on how the previous installer prepared the walls. The most important thing is to try and remove the vinyl facing from the paper backing. Most papers it will seperate. Try pealing from the top or bottom and determin what end it is coming off easier. I use a razor blad to start it off or a window scraper for removing paint off glass. That tool holds a razor blade. Dont dig into the drywall. Once the facing is off the backing can be wet several times than removed. Stay ahead of yourself when wetting it down. When wetting the paper backing mix DIF in your water. It can be purchased at any paint store.

Hope this helps ,
John Aufiero
http://www.wallpaperyourwalls.com


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Paper Hanger!

It's been a while since we saw you!

Welcome back!


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 22, 2006)

Good job John! You are just the type of professional I would hire. If I ever have a need for wall paper, I'll sure give you a call.
Glenn


----------



## Paper Hanger (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Square Eye for the warm welcome back and thank you Glenn for the compliments.
John


----------

